# Joining 3 inch dowels end to end ????



## kuhly

I would like to know how to join two large dowel rods end to end for the greats strength??? What i have learned for the different replys, trying to glue end grain to end grain is a big no no .But in this case I have boought four long spindles that will make the four courners of a kitchen cart, and they are to long, so if the members could come up with a way of joining the to dowels for the greates strength,after they are cut and a section taken out and reglued it would be great to a newbie Thanks for your time Mark


----------



## nailbanger2

A smaller dowel and glue?


----------



## TheWoodenOyster

I don't think I really understand. What size are these dowels? Are they going to be the legs? If they are too long, why don't you just cut an end off and have the length that you need left over…


----------



## Dal300

Guitar neck Scarf joint.


----------



## JoeinGa

Why take a piece out of the middle? Cant you just cut off one end?

If not, the joint Dallas shows is probably a good way.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Floating tenon. Knowing what the application is would help.


----------



## NiteWalker

Nailbanger's way would work fine if you had a way to make sure both dowels were drilled in the same exact spot, but Dallas' method would provide much more strength.


----------



## NoThanks

use a furniture dowell.








Or as nailbanger said, glue and dowel them back together.


----------



## bondogaposis

I can't think of any work arounds that would be worth effort over buying dowels of the correct size. Anything you do to join short dowels to make a longer one is going to be a poor compromise over having a one piece dowel, in short "Mickey Mouse".


----------



## Dal300

*Bondo,* We prefer to think of it as "Professional Design by Disney" rather than Mickey Mouse!.........


----------



## bondogaposis

That's good one, Dallas.


----------



## kuhly

Hello Thank you very much on the different ways to cut and reglue the dowles . One question was why not just cut them off. man would I have like to do that. but the ends are square and that would make it lope sided, Here is what Iam going to do , My old freind that I have at the other shop can do horozontal boring and I will make a jig for that and go from there, the joint that Dallas gave me looked harder that I could figure out, But if you think about ,it is like putting A sign up out side, you want the presssure on the wood not the fastner. Thank You very much for the great ideas, I like the thought that we are all in this world together and we can learn from each other


----------

